# New Bialetti Venus - is this normal?



## noobm (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi all,

I have received my very first moka pot today - the Bialetti Venus 2 cup. Upon unboxing I noticed that there is a noticeable gap between the lower chamber and the upper pot (about 3 mm). I have tried to tighten it but it wouldn't go any further. I reckon it's the rubber(?) seal as it tightened perfectly without the seal in place.

I'm just wondering whether this is common for new pots? Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes, just checked mine and it's the same.

Make sure it doesn't leak from there though, I went through a few of them until I got one that sealed properly.


----------



## noobm (Jul 21, 2016)

caramel said:


> Yes, just checked mine and it's the same.
> 
> Make sure it doesn't leak from there though, I went through a few of them until I got one that sealed properly.


Thanks for your feedback *caramel*. I tried using it this morning and am not happy about the way it screws so will be returning it and start my hunt for a stainless steel pot all over again


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Venus......is that the stainless one?

I sent my 4 pot back wasn't enough surface area for my induction hob unless I placed a stainless knife across the ring also.

if I remember there is a gap, but not big,,,,have a look at the YouTube vids of the Venus......i would just nip it up and if it dosent leak then it's probably normal.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

noobm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received my very first moka pot today - the Bialetti Venus 2 cup. Upon unboxing I noticed that there is a noticeable gap between the lower chamber and the upper pot (about 3 mm). I have tried to tighten it but it wouldn't go any further. I reckon it's the rubber(?) seal as it tightened perfectly without the seal in place.
> 
> I'm just wondering whether this is common for new pots? Any feedback appreciated.


Just to draw your attention to above post...looking for stainless is a pain as I found out, I did see some not bad reviews of a certain one, if I find name I'll post it for you today...illy or something I'll have a look.


----------



## noobm (Jul 21, 2016)

Wuyang said:


> Venus......is that the stainless one?
> 
> I sent my 4 pot back wasn't enough surface area for my induction hob unless I placed a stainless knife across the ring also.
> 
> if I remember there is a gap, but not big,,,,have a look at the YouTube vids of the Venus......i would just nip it up and if it dosent leak then it's probably normal.


Thanks wuyang. I have looked at youtube and that's part of the reason I started this thread, as I noticed that most of the Venuses on YouTube did not appear to have a gap.


----------



## noobm (Jul 21, 2016)

Wuyang said:


> Just to draw your attention to above post...looking for stainless is a pain as I found out, I did see some not bad reviews of a certain one, if I find name I'll post it for you today...illy or something I'll have a look.


Yes Venus is stainless steel as I'm not keen on the traditional aluminum ones.

I am a new coffee convert and just want to make a nice latte for myself every morning but can't afford an espresso machine so went down the moka pot route. I'm now considering an Aeropress instead, just to keep things nice and easy (I hope).


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

noobm said:


> Yes Venus is stainless steel as I'm not keen on the traditional aluminum ones.
> 
> I am a new coffee convert and just want to make a nice latte for myself every morning but can't afford an espresso machine so went down the moka pot route. I'm now considering an Aeropress instead, just to keep things nice and easy (I hope).


Ive just bought an aeropress, also got a clever dripper and French press, I like my French press, that's a stainless one, also like my clever dripper,,,,,to me less body than French press. In the aeropress you can use paper filters or buy a metal type filter which would allow more oils etc through like the French press.

I need to to play with the aeropress, as it's quite versatile.....all good.

Theres the Veg Vigano Vespress ( seems to be two similar versions of this...check the American one out...that's the one that seems to get good reviews and its Italian made).

https://www.amazon.com/Vev-Vigano-Vespress-Stainless-Stovetop-Espresso/dp/B000BYCQES

The other......

https://www.amazon.com/Ilsa-Stainless-Steel-Stovetop-Espresso/dp/B000BIA62I


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have had a few Moka pots. I like a strong cuppa first thing and switch between acfetiere and Moka. if it is just for me, then my favourite one is this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Andrew-James-Stove-Top-Black-Espresso-Coffee-Percolator-Moka-Pot-Jug-Maker-/371126740443?var=&hash=item5668e0a5db:m:ma1zu7aRC0vr8XOaM9vyD5Q

comes with a spare seal. I have a few Andrew James products and I must say i find them good value for money, even if they have no pedigree. I also have a bigger Alessi stainless steel pot and I prefer the AJ one


----------



## noobm (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the recommendations









I should've mentioned that I am looking for something no more than a 2-cup, as I'm the only one drinking at home (and trying not to consume more than that a day)


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Is the chamber the coffee sits in made from stainless steel?


----------

